# verdunstung?



## AMR (23. Apr. 2011)

halloo

also der wasserstand in meinem teich ist innerhalb einer woche um 3cm gesunken, die woche davor genauso. 
mein teich hat ca eine fläche von 7m² und 4500l inhalt.

liegt das an dem sonderbar trockenen wetter oder kann ich davon ausgehen, dass mein teich ein loch hat? wie sieht es bei euch aus momentan? ebenfalls verdunstung oder fast gar nicht?

danke schonmal


----------



## Mops (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hi,

musste unseren Mini in den letzten Tagen auch schon 2mal nachfüllen. Ich würde sagen es ist die Kombi aus viel Sonne und Wind.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so - ist eine Kombi aus Sonne und Wind. Und dann sind da noch zahlreiche kleine Saufnasen, die nachhelfen, und Badegäste, die mit dem Wasser rumspritzen.


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das sehe ich auch so - ist eine Kombi aus Sonne und Wind. Und dann sind da noch zahlreiche kleine Saufnasen, die nachhelfen, und Badegäste, die mit dem Wasser rumspritzen.



ja das stimmt meine beiden katzen trinken ausschließlich teichwasser

aber so ganz kann ich es mir noch nicht vorstellen, dass es die verdunstung ist, es war noch nie so extrem:shock


----------



## danyvet (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

kann ich nur bestätigen. Bei uns ist auch viel Wind und die ganze Woche war jetzt schon fast sommerlich. Sind auch gute 3cm verdunstet bei mir.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

jop, definitiv verdunsutung! bei mir habe ich mir letztes jahr auch immer sorgen gemacht, aber es ist ganz normal 

LG oli


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

danke für eure beiträge

habe jetzt nochmal nachgemessen es sind 6,4 cm in 2 wochen. 
dabei war es ja teilweise bewölkt


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hi Alex.

Ich hab am Do. locker 10 cm auffüllen müssen (das erste Mal dieses Jahr, vorher nur mal paar cm mit Regenwasser). Das waren dann 1,4 m³ Trinkwasser, da kein Fass mit Brunnenwasser zur Hand. Aber das war es mir wert... die ersten Babyseerosen wollten schon fast "trockenfallen".


----------



## AMR (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

hi Annett

10cm wasserverlust ist auch nicht gerade wenig:shock. ist das im moment einfach das wetter? weil ich kann mich nich dran erinnern, dass ich schonmal so viel nachfüllen musste, vor allem im april. ist das bei euch dieses jahr auch so eine ausnahme?


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

hallo,

zur zeit geht echt viel wasser in die luft - habe heute auch 5cm nachgefüllt

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...abel=dwdwww_result_page&gsbSearchDocId=669896


----------



## Regs (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo,
bei mir hing vorgestern auch der Schlauch drin weil der Ufergraben zu wenig Wasser hatte. Natürlich gibts auch Saufnasen am Teich aber ich glaube, durch den Wind und die Sonne ist viel verdunstet. 

Dabei schreibe ich jetzt über den GFK-Teich - da ist nun wirklich kein Loch drin.


----------



## maritim (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

hallo,

ich behaupte mal total verwegen, das momentan weder sonne noch wind für den wasserverlust verantwortlich ist. 
der wasserverlust ist vorwiegend in der nacht. 
momentan heizen sich die teiche  am tag auf und in der nacht sind die außentemperaturen sehr niedrig, dadurch hat man eine extrem hohe verdunstung.


----------



## Schrat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*



maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich behaupte mal total verwegen, das momentan weder sonne noch wind für den wasserverlust verantwortlich ist.
> der wasserverlust ist vorwiegend in der nacht.
> momentan heizen sich die teiche  am tag auf und in der nacht sind die außentemperaturen sehr niedrig, dadurch hat man eine extrem hohe verdunstung.



Würdest du das bitte  mal physikalisch erklären?


----------



## Schrat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Auf die schnelle habe ich die folgende Größenordnung mit der man rechnen kann gefunden: 0,25 - 0,5 l/m²/h. 

In Erinnerung ist mir, dass an einen "optimalen" Tag (Sonnenschein + Windgeschwindigkeit) bis zu 3 l pro Quadratmeter verdunsten können. Was sich mit dem obigen Wert nicht widersprechen muss da Theorie und Praxis ja bekanntlich immer etwas voneinander abweichen.


----------



## Eugen (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hi
ich denke es ist eine Kombination von allem.
Richtig ist sicher der Einwurf von Maritim.
Wenns dann auch noch windet,wird die "Sättigungsglocke" über dem Wasser immer wieder zerstört,sodaß weiter Wasser verdunstet.
Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist aber auch das immo starke wachstum der Pflanzen.
Ich sehe es an meinen Minis. Da stehen 4 identisch große,allerdings verschieden bepflanzt,nebeneinander. In einem sind Schachtelhalm,__ Moos und einige kleine __ Seggen. Da kann ich tgl. nachfüllen. Ein anderer ist lediglich mit Froschbiß besetzt. Da gibt es kaum Wasserverlust.
In meinem großen Teich hatte ich auch ca. 5cm Verlust in den letzten 2 Wochen.


----------



## Doc (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Ich habe seit der Reinung TÄGLICH 2-3 cm an Wasser verloren ... dann habe ich diesen Thread hier gelesen und dachte mir, alles super. Das Thema hat mich aber nicht in Ruhe gelassen und somit habe ich den Ausgang vom Filter verlängert und damit den Bachlauf außer Betrieb genommen -> Siehe da ... Loch in der Folie ... wird morgen angegangen


----------



## sante (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo,

bei mir sind es 0,5cm - 1cm am tag wasserverlust, kommt ganz auf das wetter an. ich hatte auch erst an ein loch gedacht, aber festgestellt das bei wind das meiste wasser verdunstet.


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

[OT] Eugen, du hast einen ganzen Teich voll mit __ Froschbiss?! Ich freu mir da an Haxn aus, weil ich 3 Minifuzziwuzzifroschbissbabies hab (1 hat schon 3 Blätter, die ca. 10 cent groß sind, die anderen 2 haben 2 ca. erbsendurchmessergroße Blätter) und du hast einen ganzen Teich voll davon!!! Das ist soooo ungerecht!!!!  Must du mich so frustrieren? [/OT]


----------



## AMR (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

joa also die verdunstung war es bei mir wohl nicht. diese woche, is bei dem mäßigen wetter 4cm verloren gegangn. 
...aber das loch werde ich eh niemals ausfindig machen können. -.-


----------



## bina1509 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo,

mit Interesse habe ich diesen Thread gelesen. Wir haben einen großen Teich, mit ca. 30000l Wasser. Zwei Teiche sind über einen Bachlauf mit einem kleinen Teich verbunden, von diesem wird das Wasser in den großen Teich gepumpt. Seit letzter Woche (es war warm und oft sehr stürmisch) stelle ich fest, dass ich jeden Tag recht viel Wasser auffüllen muss kann es mit dem Phänomen der Wasserverdunstung über Nacht zusammenhängen? 

Vielen Dank für die Antowrten!!
Liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## S.Reiner (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo Bettina da hast den Nagel auf dem Kopf gehauen den es ist so das bei Nacht die Verdunstung höher ist .Morgens hab ich immer einen leichten Nebel überm Wasser und wenn es Windig ist dann trägt der Nebel das Wasser weg .


----------



## VolkerN (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hallo Bettina,

es ist sicherlich die Summe einiger Faktoren die die Wasserverdunstung ausmachen. Die hohen Temperaturen tagsueber und die relativ niedrigen Werte nachts ...dazu die windigen Winde der vergangenen Wochen haben bei mir den Wasserstand taeglich um ca. einen halben Zentimeter sinken lassen. 

Der Teich liegt allerdings auch auf einem Huegel und von der Wetterseite blaest der Wind dann recht oft und teilweise heftig. 

Der Fachberater ueber den ich den Teichfilter gekauft hatte sagte das bei hohen Temperaturen durch den Filterprozess und das erneute Einspeisen des gefilterten Wassers ueber die Zulaeufe die Verdunstung zusaetzlich beguenstigt wird.

Ich habe den Teich seit fast zwei Jahren (vom Vorbesitzer uebernommen) und im ersten Jahr hab ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen wegen der Dichtigkeit gemacht. Mittlerweile sehe ich das gelassener :smoki ...denn in den kuehleren Wetterperioden sinkt der Wasserstand so gut wie gar nicht ...und momentan steigt er sogar bei den Niederschlaegen so stark an das ich mir ueberlegen muss wieder Wasser abzupumpen (hab leider keinen Ueberlauf ...ausser den "natuerlichen Ueberlauf" zum tiefergelegenen Grundstueck meines Nachbarn ...und ich glaub der waer mit dem "natuerlichen" Abfluss in sein Wohnzimmer nicht wirklich einverstanden


----------



## bigfoot (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hallo Bettina da hast den Nagel auf dem Kopf gehauen den es ist so das bei Nacht die Verdunstung höher ist .Morgens hab ich immer einen leichten Nebel überm Wasser und wenn es Windig ist dann trägt der Nebel das Wasser weg .



Na, ob das stimmt? 

der Nebel zeigt nur an, dass die Luft mit Wasserdampf gesättigt ist. Kältere Luft ist früher mit Wasseerdampf gesättigt, ergo kann nachts die kältere Luft weniger Wasser aufnehmen als tagsüber. Zudem wird durch den tagsüber stärker auftretenden Wind mehr trockene Luft über die Wasseroberfläche gestrichen. Kann man auch einfach überprüfen, wann trocknet die Wäsche besser - tagsüber oder nachts?


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Hmmm... und warum ist dann mein Sitzkissen am morgen feucht, wenn ich es über Nacht draußen vergesse? Auch wenns nicht regnet...muss wohl doch so sein, dass in der Nacht mehr Wasser in der Luft liegt. Und wo kommt das her? Vom Teich, von der Wiese etc.
Oder doch nicht?


----------



## bigfoot (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hmmm... und warum ist dann mein Sitzkissen am morgen feucht, wenn ich es über Nacht draußen vergesse? Auch wenns nicht regnet...muss wohl doch so sein, dass in der Nacht mehr Wasser in der Luft liegt. Und wo kommt das her? Vom Teich, von der Wiese etc.
> Oder doch nicht?



Wasserdampf in der Luft wird beschrieben durch die Luftfeuchte. 

Es gibt die relative und die absolute Luftfeuchte. Absolut ist z.B. 20 Gramm je Kubikmeter Luft, die relative Feuchte hängt aber von der Temperatur statt, bei 30°C ist die Luft trocken (z.B. 30%, bei 10°C schon sehr feucht, >100%). 

D.h. kalte Luft kann die Feuchte nicht "halten" und gibt sie deshalb an die Umgebung ab.


----------



## nieselinho (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

@Dany:
Das liegt einfach an der Kapzität der Luft. Warme Luft hat eine größere Speicherkapazität von Wasser als kalte. Deswegen vereisen auch Gefrierschränke ziemlich schnell, wenn sie zu lange offen stehen. Luft von "draußen" kommt rein mit einer bestimmten Luftfeuchtigkeit. Die Luft kann diese bei den Temperaturen draußen halten, aber durch die kältere Luft im Gefrierschrank sinkt die Speicherkapazität an einen Punkt, bei dem nicht mehr möglich ist diese bestimmte Menge an Wasser zu speichern.
Dadurch bilden sich kleine Wassertröpfchen die sich am Rand absetzen und gefrieren.
Gleiches Pfänomen Wolken => Warme Luft von unten nimmt Wasser auf, steigt nach oben (da leichter) und kühlt ab, Wasser bildet feinste Tröpfchen => Wolken.

Das was auf deinem Kissen passiert ist ähnlich. Das tagsüber bei warmen Temperaturen gespeicherte Wasser kann an einigen Tagen nachts unmöglich gehalten werden. Gerade wenn ein großer Temperaturunterschied stattfindet und die Luftfeuchtigkeit tagsüber relativ hoch war. Daraufhin wird das überschüssige Wasser abgegeben. 

An genau diesen Tagen muss auch morgens Tau an Gräsern etc. gewesen sein und die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit beim Maximum.
Bei 30°C kann Luft etwa 30,9g pro m³ [1] Wasser speichern. Dann wäre die Luftfeuchtigkeit bei 100%, kühlt die Temperatur nachts dann auf 20°C ab, sinkt die Speicherkapazität auf runde 19g pro m³ [1]. Die ca 12g kondesieren daraufhin.

Luftdruck spielt übrigens auch eine (kleine) Rolle.
Viele Grüße
Robin

Quelle: [1] Thermodynamik 1 v. Stephan/Schaber


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: verdunstung?*

Gut erklärt, Robin 
Also nicht mehr Verdunstung in der Nacht


----------

